# Electric Watch Guru



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Paul, sorry if this is embarrassing  but I couldn't resist it:

I came across this watch description taken from an American site:

"Here is an HAMILTON ELECTRIC PACER with the 500 movement that was overhauled by British electric watch guru Paul Wirdnam in May 2009." etc. etc. etc.

Another forum member with a well deserved, international, reputation :notworthy:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Stanford said:


> Paul, sorry if this is embarrassing  but I couldn't resist it:
> 
> I came across this watch description taken from an American site:
> 
> ...


Well on the "small World" front that watch belongs to me and I have consigned it to a buddy of mine who operates a vintage watch website. Incidentally, the site, like me, is from Canada, not the USA. I think that Paul is a "brand name" and that for electric watches he is truly the world authority. Thanks again, Paul, for all your excellent service.


----------

